# Headless QEMU guest

## FishB8

I'm trying to setup a guest OS to be headless and just use a serial console. It mostly works, but not the way I want.

I've got it set so that grub shows it's menu in the serial console, and the login prompt shows in the serial console after booting, but nothing in-between is going to the serial console. The kernel output, and openrc output doesn't ever show.

Futhermore, the kernel won't boot if I replace the "console=tty0 console=ttyS0" kernel option with just "console=ttyS0". Is there something more I need to do to get rid of tty0 and have it's output to show in ttyS0? Does openrc even have a way to redirect it's output to a serial console?

----------

## MacGyver031

Just to be sure:

Serial port driver is compiled in the kernel or is available via initrd?

This works for me:

```
kernel /boot/Kernel-3.5.2-gentoo console=ttyS0,57600n8
```

----------

## FishB8

Yes, serial driver is built-in. It works fine, apart from the fact I can't see the openrc output. (And therefore cannot do an interactive boot if needed)

The console portion on mine is:

```
console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200
```

I've tried other baud rates, no difference. If I get rid of the preceding tty0, something gets messed up in the boot process. But again, I don't know what because I can't see the terminal output.   :Confused: 

----------

